# anyone heard of the stories of the realm by phil allcock?



## j0n4th4n (Feb 25, 2003)

i have this book called the fading realm. its quite bad fantasy, but strangely , well, i like it. id like to know if anyone has ever read any of the books in this trilogy (really its one big novel, like lotr).

they are:

the will of dargan
in search of the golden sceptre
the fading realm


----------

